# Cm9 Alpha 2



## Justn84 (Mar 9, 2012)

I just finished my install and still have grainy video on Netflix, not sure if I did something wrong. I couldn't get both downloads under alpha 2 cm9 to download. One kept saying partial download. Any ideas would greatly be welcomed. Thanks


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Justn84 said:


> I just finished my install and still have grainy video on Netflix, not sure if I did something wrong. I couldn't get both downloads under alpha 2 cm9 to download. One kept saying partial download. Any ideas would greatly be welcomed. Thanks


Both downloads?? Which two are you referencing?


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

this happened to me once. I just deleted the files and downloaded again. You should only have one. You probably have a bad download.


----------

